# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Τρύπημα πέτρινου τοίχου 40εκ. υπό γωνίαν .

## DimMani

Καλησπέρα . Πρέπει να τρυπήσω έναν πέτρινο τοίχο 40εκ. υπό γωνίαν , λοξά , περί τις 45 μοίρες από τον τοίχο και συγχρόνως καθοδικά . Τρύπα Φ8 , ή Φ10 , για να περάσω ένα καλώδιο . Το «λοξό» και καθοδικό τρύπημα θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την επιμήκυνση της τρύπας σε , 60 , 70 , ή και περισσότερα εκατοστά . Σωστά ; Ερώτημα :
1.     Μπορεί να τρυπηθεί ο ΠΕΤΡΙΝΟΣ τοίχος λοξά ; 
2.     Πόσο μήκος πρέπει να έχει το τρυπάνι ;
3.     Που μπορώ να το αγοράσω ;
  Υπ’όψιν ότι , όταν προχωρήσει η τρύπα περί τα 30-40εκ. , το δράπανο θα «κουτουλήσει» σε υπάρχον ντουλάπι της κουζίνας . Καμιά πατέντα αποφυγής του ντουλαπιού ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον ασχοληθεί με το θέμα μου .

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα . Πρέπει να τρυπήσω έναν πέτρινο τοίχο 40εκ. υπό γωνίαν , λοξά , περί τις 45 μοίρες από τον τοίχο και συγχρόνως καθοδικά . Τρύπα Φ8 , ή Φ10 , για να περάσω ένα καλώδιο . Το «λοξό» και καθοδικό τρύπημα θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την επιμήκυνση της τρύπας σε , 60 , 70 , ή και περισσότερα εκατοστά . Σωστά ; Ερώτημα :
> 1.     Μπορεί να τρυπηθεί ο ΠΕΤΡΙΝΟΣ τοίχος λοξά ; 
> 2.     Πόσο μήκος πρέπει να έχει το τρυπάνι ;
> 3.     Που μπορώ να το αγοράσω ;
>   Υπ’όψιν ότι , όταν προχωρήσει η τρύπα περί τα 30-40εκ. , το δράπανο θα «κουτουλήσει» σε υπάρχον ντουλάπι της κουζίνας . Καμιά πατέντα αποφυγής του ντουλαπιού ; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον ασχοληθεί με το θέμα μου .


Εχω αγοράσει από τα Lidl σε καλή τιμή τα μεγάλα τρυπάνια που είναι 1 μέτρο το μήκος τους και είναι για μπετό. Τα έχω ξεσκίσει, αλλά τα φοβάμαι για χρήση σε πέτρα, και μάλιστα αν σου κάτσει μέσα στον τοίχο, σε κάποια δύσκολη γωνία δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## DimMani

> Εχω αγοράσει από τα Lidl σε καλή τιμή τα μεγάλα τρυπάνια που είναι 1 μέτρο το μήκος τους και είναι για μπετό. Τα έχω ξεσκίσει, αλλά τα φοβάμαι για χρήση σε πέτρα, και μάλιστα αν σου κάτσει μέσα στον τοίχο, σε κάποια δύσκολη γωνία δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα τα καταφέρεις.



Τα έχω κι εγώ . Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι η "πλαγιοκόπηση" στην πέτρα , γίνεται , ή δεν γίνεται ;;; Η ποιότητα του τρυπανιού είναι δευτερεύον , θα βρω την λύση .

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τα έχω κι εγώ . Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι η "πλαγιοκόπηση" στην πέτρα , γίνεται , ή δεν γίνεται ;;; Η ποιότητα του τρυπανιού είναι δευτερεύον , θα βρω την λύση .


Είτε πλάγια είτε στα ίσια η δυσκολία είναι η ίδια πάνω στην πέτρα. Θα δυσκολευτείς αρκετά, αλλά θα τρυπήσει.

----------


## lepouras

υπάρχουν και μακρύτερα. τα δικά μου είναι 110. δύσκολο δεν είναι να βρεις. σε όλα τα μαγαζιά που έχουν εργαλεία κλπ και να μην έχουν αν τους ζητήσεις σου φέρνουν.

----------


## NICOLA

Σε δικη μου περιπτωση η πετρα εφυγε μαζι με τον σοβα.

----------


## DimMani

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους . Το σχέδιο άλλαξε και θα τρυπήσω κάθετα τον τοίχο . Ελπίζω να μην φύγει καμιά πέτρα .

----------


## xsterg

πετρα δεν φευγει αν το τοιχος δεν ειναι σαθρος. το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι θα χρειαστεις ισχυρο δραπανο γιατι το μηκος του τρυπανιου ειναι μεγαλο. αν εχεις δραπανο της πλακας καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν θα μπορεσει να τρυπησει μετα απο λιγα εκατοστα.

----------


## vasilisd

Με ένα πνευματικό δράπανο (έστω του lidl) θα τρυπήσει μια χαρά είτε ίσια, είτε υπό γωνία. Φθάνοντας λίγα εκατοστά πριν το ξετρύπημα θέλει λίγο προσοχή για να μην εκτονωθεί η τρύπα και φύγει ο σοβάς, δηλαδή μην εφαρμόζεις πίεση και χαμήλωσε στροφές του δραπάνου. Όσο για το μήκος του τρυπανιού, βάση Πυθαγόρειου θεωρήματος το μήκος της υποτείνουσας για τοίχο με πάχος 40 εκ και γωνία 45 μοιρών είναι 56,5 εκ. Άρα με τρυπάνι του μέτρου είσαι άνετος..

----------

